# The New Home Made Cultipacker



## michaeleodom (Oct 27, 2021)

Can’t wait to try her out.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Nice!
What are the press wheels made of/from?
Do you use it for deer plots?
I have an oldie here that I fixed up.


----------



## michaeleodom (Oct 27, 2021)

I filled a 10” single wall culvert pipe with concrete. I’ve seen where some people made the mistake of using double wall corrugated pipe and the ribs crushed under the weight. With the single wall the concrete gets into the ribs and it should last forever even if the plastic corrugations wear away.

I have the three point hitch connection to carry it to the field with the tractor and the removable tongue section if I want to pull it through the food plot with my side-by-side.




Ultradog said:


> Nice!
> What are the press wheels made of/from?
> Do you use it for deer plots?
> I have an oldie here that I fixed up.
> View attachment 77603


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice job *michaeleodom .*


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

michaeleodom said:


> I filled a 10” single wall culvert pipe with concrete. I’ve seen where some people made the mistake of using double wall corrugated pipe and the ribs crushed under the weight. With the single wall the concrete gets into the ribs and it should last forever even if the plastic corrugations wear away.
> 
> I have the three point hitch connection to carry it to the field with the tractor and the removable tongue section if I want to pull it through the food plot with my side-by-side.


IF the cultipacker can be removed easily, that DIY 3PT setup could simple adapt to a rake and even a potato hiller. I like your setup really well. I now have thoughts of a universal 3PT tool.


----------



## michaeleodom (Oct 27, 2021)

Awesome! Glad I could help get your creative juices flowing.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

Innovative!!!! 

A Cultipacker is the best way to "plant" seed. Yours may struggle is sharp turns but otherwise should work fine. Thanks for posting!!!

Here's a pic of one that solves the transport issue handily. Also adds a little weight.


----------



## michaeleodom (Oct 27, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> IF the cultipacker can be removed easily, that DIY 3PT setup could simple adapt to a rake and even a potato hiller. I like your setup really well. I now have thoughts of a universal 3PT tool.


Awesome. Glad I could get your creative juices flowing.


ovrszd said:


> Innovative!!!!
> 
> A Cultipacker is the best way to "plant" seed. Yours may struggle is sharp turns but otherwise should work fine. Thanks for posting!!!
> 
> ...


The first design I came up with was almost identical to that. Wheels and all. Just flip it over to get it off the wheels and on the roller?


----------



## michaeleodom (Oct 27, 2021)

ovrszd said:


> Innovative!!!!
> 
> A Cultipacker is the best way to "plant" seed. Yours may struggle is sharp turns but otherwise should work fine. Thanks for posting!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

michaeleodom said:


> View attachment 77613


AutoCAD or Sketchup?


----------



## michaeleodom (Oct 27, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> AutoCAD or Sketchup?


SketchUp.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

michaeleodom said:


> SketchUp.


I'm using SolidWorks or FreeCAD V19.3 

I have a DIY folding trailer example that I'm snagging parts from to my farm trailer.


----------



## michaeleodom (Oct 27, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> I'm using SolidWorks or FreeCAD V19.3
> 
> I have a DIY folding trailer example that I'm snagging parts from to my farm trailer.
> View attachment 77614


Nice! I love SketchUp. Lots to learn but fun to use.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

If building a flip over model you have to use a pin hitch rather than a ball hitch.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Never had the need for one. If I get a field fitted up for hay, I'll broadcast the seed with my Earthway over the shoulder strapped on broadcast spreader and then make a pass with the Fuerst drag mat tine harrow with the prongs in the neutral position and I usually pull it with the side by side.

Keeps me from collecting too many implements and I use the tine harrow for many other things as well, like smoothing out gravel drives and incorporating manure into the pastures (Don't do that anymore as the cattle aren't here.) When I'm not using it, I hang it in the shed on the wall.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Very nice job.......Thanks for sharing it with us....


----------

